# receptorchem.co.uk



## m.ameen.bh (Feb 6, 2018)

Does anyone have any idea with receptorchem.co.uk if their products are legit or not for SARMS?


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

No idea . Never heard of them sorry .


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, they are legit and I think they have certificates showing that their SARMS are 100% purity.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

m.ameen.bh said:


> Does anyone have any idea with receptorchem.co.uk if their products are legit or not for SARMS?


 Never used but they're the most established UK source and seem to always have good feedback.


----------



## MKUltra (Mar 10, 2018)

I've just purchased some MK2866 from these guys and seems like the real deal.

They are an established company selling sarms correctly (in liquid form)

Receieved tracking of my order and received it day after on a saturday!


----------

